# Over lay advertisment



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

The last couple of weeks I have been getting advertisement over lays on my open threads, annoying as heck and makes it difficult to read the text.

How do I stop it?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Are you running ad block?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

rockon said:


> Are you running ad block?


A month ago Adblock counted 10-11 ads per page, now I am getting 35-36 per page. And I am a Forum Supporter, supposedly getting less ads.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> A month ago Adblock counted 10-11 ads per page, now I am getting 35-36 per page. And I am a Forum Supporter, supposedly getting less ads.


I just checked. I quit at 48 items and not even half way down the list.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

View attachment 48474
Last week or two I've been getting this ad popping up on my phone. If I hit "back" it doesn't go back to what I was reading but the page before that. If I hit "X" it redirects me a few times and then to the App Store to download some garbage (EDIT: World Series of poker App)

I've cleared history in my phone. Doesn't help. It's always this ad. Not sure if this is the same problem you are having but it's really frustrating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Cooper said:


> The last couple of weeks I have been getting advertisement over lays on my open threads, annoying as heck and makes it difficult to read the text.
> 
> How do I stop it?


Hey there

Could you tell us what browser/device you are on when this comes up? Also please grab a screenshot, and if you can Copy Link Location (you don't have to click on it - right click on desktop, Hold on mobile).



PhillyGuy13 said:


> View attachment 48474
> Last week or two I've been getting this ad popping up on my phone. If I hit "back" it doesn't go back to what I was reading but the page before that. If I hit "X" it redirects me a few times and then to the App Store to download some garbage (EDIT: World Series of poker App)
> 
> I've cleared history in my phone. Doesn't help. It's always this ad. Not sure if this is the same problem you are having but it's really frustrating.
> ...


Can you tell me what page you get this on, or is it random across the site?

Have you tried running a program like Ccleaner? It may be hiding in files that are not cleared by your browser.

Is anyone else experiencing this pop up?

Dayle


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yungster said:


> Can you tell me what page you get this on, or is it random across the site?
> 
> Have you tried running a program like Ccleaner? It may be hiding in files that are not cleared by your browser.
> 
> ...


Hi Dayle,

It's pretty random. Doesn't matter what section I'm in. The App in the App stores are random too- sometimes poker, sometimes photo apps, other games as well.

I haven't tried ccleaner - I will look into that. Thanks for the tip.

I estimate it comes up 50 percent of the time I'm on the site. Nothing today, though I hadn't checked in until now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Is this logged in or out?

When it comes up, do you notice the web address at the top changing at all? 

If possible, can you provide us with a copy of that web address when it comes up, if you can access it.

When you get redirected, can you also copy the addresses, so that we can investigate to see if there is a pattern anywhere? perhaps they are made by the same company, or parent company. 

Once we have some more information we can look into getting these blocked.

Thanks,
- JB


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Knock on wood it hasn't happened in a couple of days. I did a ton of clicking around today, no issues.

If it happens again I will try to copy the addresses 

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

@Yungster

So after not happening for a couple of days it's happened several times this morning. This is the web link that appears with that ad that I posted above. If I try to close out it redirects to the App Store. 

data:text/html;base64,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
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> View attachment 48474
> Last week or two I've been getting this ad popping up on my phone. If I hit "back" it doesn't go back to what I was reading but the page before that. If I hit "X" it redirects me a few times and then to the App Store to download some garbage (EDIT: World Series of poker App)
> 
> I've cleared history in my phone. Doesn't help. It's always this ad. Not sure if this is the same problem you are having but it's really frustrating.
> ...


Are you browsing the site in desktop mode instead of using the enhanced mobile view? 

Lee


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yungster said:


> Are you browsing the site in desktop mode instead of using the enhanced mobile view?
> 
> Lee


I'm always in the non-enhanced view on my iPhone.

(I select "Exit Enhanced View" when I log in)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I'm always in the non-enhanced view on my iPhone.
> 
> (I select "Exit Enhanced View" when I log in)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


there's probably an issue with the mobile desktop. I'll have to ask our tech tomorrow, I would suggest using the enhanced mobile view for now. 

Lee


----------

